# Tag Line Contest - Part 2



## GB (Mar 29, 2005)

Since you were only able to vote once and new suggestions were added after some people had used their vote we thought it would be a good idea to start a new poll now that we have all the suggestions for the new tag line. We will let this poll run for 3 days and then we will pick the top 3 choices and vote on those again. The top choice from that round will be the new tag line.

Due to some difficulties, we have started this poll again. Please feel free to vote for as many choices as you want.


----------



## Andy R (Mar 30, 2005)

Vote for all of your favorites.  That will help us naturally see how it filters down...

I personally voted for some short ones because I think they would fit better under a logo, short and sweet...


----------



## jkath (Mar 30, 2005)

since the logo thread was locked, here's my input.
Sorry about it being so huge - I'm still learning about hosting photos - GB usually helps me out in this dept!
...and yeah, yeah, yeah, I know the wording is wrong on elf's tagline, (not enough caffeine yet) but it'll give you an idea, since we don't know the tagline yet.


----------



## choclatechef (Mar 30, 2005)

Not bad jkath!  Much better than the pig!


----------



## pdswife (Mar 30, 2005)

Jkath, this is wonderful!

I love it.  The colors are so nice and the font is perfect.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 30, 2005)

Love that font.


----------



## middie (Mar 30, 2005)

oh jkath i like it!!!


----------



## jkath (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks all - 
I'm finally freed up now - I sent in the school yearbook for publishing last week, so I can get back to fun things on the computer now!


----------



## Raine (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice job jk.


----------



## Dove (Apr 3, 2005)

Very pretty JK. I like it


----------



## Andy R (Apr 10, 2005)

Ok, well let's finish this thing up. I am going to post a "single selection" poll with the top 7 entries. Then the 3 entries with the votes will go to the final round. Then we will have our winner.

FYI - We are planning to send out a newsletter and I want to include a link in the newsletter to vote.

*Here are the tag lines making it to the next round:*
Some call it a cooking forum...we call it home (Kitchenelf)
Stuff your face and your mind (GB)
Friendly folks, good food and more! (PolishedTopaz)
Discover Food. Discuss Life. (Deadly Sushi)
This community is cooking! (Andy R)
The Virtual Kitchen (Norgeskog)
Find Recipes. Find Friends. (Deadly Sushi)
 
Here is a link the new poll:
http://link coming soon


----------

